# Butterfly on Buddleia flower



## Capt Lightning (Aug 31, 2016)

Taken in my garden this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## Tony Britton (Aug 31, 2016)

Lovely photo!

Tony


----------



## ossian (Aug 31, 2016)

That is lovely. I have a buddleia at my side door at it is a great attraction for flutterbyes.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow, the detail is amazing on that. Nicely done!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 31, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 31, 2016)

ossian said:


> That is lovely. I have a buddleia at my side door at it is a great attraction for flutterbyes.



Also widely known as the butterfly bush.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 31, 2016)

Great shot!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2016)

Such detail !   Thanks Capt.


----------

